# Safeguards on Chevy Cruze Diesel Fueling Good for Now, GM Says



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> ... fueling stations are free to use any size nozzle on their gasoline and diesel pumps. There are no labeling or color-coding standards for fueling stations, either....


When *will* you barbarians catch up with the rest of the world?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually our gasoline pump nozzle size is standardized. When we switched from leaded to unleaded gas back in the 70s the EPA and NHTSA a restrictor plate in the fill pipe that wouldn't accept the old nozzles. Thus all our gas nozzles are the same size - they have to fit in the hole in the restrictor plate.

Diesel nozzles are the old unleaded gasoline size, so you can't accidently put a diesel nozzle into a gas tank. The problem is that the unleaded gas nozzle will fit in a diesel tank. Fortunately, most diesel pumps only pump diesel and those that pump both the diesel nozzle is on the opposite of the pump from the gas nozzle. I'm sure some idiot will eventually screw up and find an idiot lawyer who can convince an idiot judge and/or jury that they damaged their diesel is because the gas nozzle fits in the diesel tank.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

obermd said:


> Actually our gasoline pump nozzle size is standardized. When we switched from leaded to unleaded gas back in the 70s the EPA and NHTSA a restrictor plate in the fill pipe that wouldn't accept the old nozzles. Thus all our gas nozzles are the same size - they have to fit in the hole in the restrictor plate...


Yes, and for 39 cents you could also buy a plastic adapter to override that. People were even more suspicious of unleaded gas then than they are of ethanol now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Actually our gasoline pump nozzle size is standardized. When we switched from leaded to unleaded gas back in the 70s the EPA and NHTSA a restrictor plate in the fill pipe that wouldn't accept the old nozzles. Thus all our gas nozzles are the same size - they have to fit in the hole in the restrictor plate.
> 
> Diesel nozzles are the old unleaded gasoline size, so you can't accidently put a diesel nozzle into a gas tank. The problem is that the unleaded gas nozzle will fit in a diesel tank. Fortunately, most diesel pumps only pump diesel and those that pump both the diesel nozzle is on the opposite of the pump from the gas nozzle. I'm sure some idiot will eventually screw up and find an idiot lawyer who can convince an idiot judge and/or jury that they damaged their diesel is because the gas nozzle fits in the diesel tank.


My XC coach in high school did it to a bus.

It made all kinds of cool noises before it died


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The first fill up I did when I bought my brand new diesel was quite amusing for the cashier, who smiled broadly as he asked why I used the high flow pump instead of the car one? I then realized why it was so difficult to put fuel in with the restrict gizmo in the tank. Life has been a lot simpler ever since.


----------

